# My favorite Latin phrase.



## reaganmarsh (May 12, 2016)

Greetings PB brethren,

I thought I would share my favorite Latin phrase with you. 

Quicquid latine dictum sit altum viditur.












It means: "Whatever is said in Latin sounds profound!" 

Ha ha ha!


----------



## Pergamum (May 12, 2016)

A message to the liberal Senators:

Cum catapulatae proscriptae erunt tum soli proscript catapultas habebunt


----------



## MW (May 12, 2016)

reaganmarsh said:


> Quicquid latine dictum sit altum viditur.



Omnia dicta fortiora si dicta Latina.


----------



## DMcFadden (May 12, 2016)

My favorite: Quod non est biblicum, non est theologicum

After watching my seminary profs spin wild-eyed fantasies that ran directly counter to Scripture under the pretence of "theological exegesis," discovering this line was an epiphany for me. If it isn't biblical, it isn't theological!!!

My theo prof in a leading evangelical college and then at a leading evangelical seminary (he moved from the one to the other) argued that during his pastorate, he would invite non-believers (even atheists) to participate in communion. His argument was that if they took part in church/church activities, they were part of the "body of Christ" and had every right to partake of communion. "You wouldn't allow an intellectual problem (like unbelief) trump solidarity with the Body of Christ, would you?" When he was challenged that this view was unbiblical, he replied that it was "theological exegesis" and that the spirit is more important than the letter. To argue that the Bible forbade it was "gnostic" he opined!


----------



## StephenG (May 12, 2016)

Simul Justus et Peccator!


----------



## Justified (May 12, 2016)

Nescio tam vestrum multos latinam pulcherrimam linguam dicere posse! Amo dictum Aurelii Augustinii: "Sero te amavi pulchritudo tam antiqua et tam nova sero te amavi."


----------



## Guido's Brother (May 12, 2016)

Semper ubi, sub ubi. 

Yes, I know, it's very profound.


----------



## CJW (May 13, 2016)

Guido's Brother said:


> Semper ubi, sub ubi.
> 
> Yes, I know, it's very profound.



I chuckled heartily! And my favourite profound Latin phrase:

Malo malo malo malo


----------



## reaganmarsh (May 13, 2016)

This thread is part of what I enjoy about the Puritanboard.


----------



## Philip (May 13, 2016)

Non Angli, sed Angeli.

To which I reply

Non Angeli, sed Anglicani


----------



## ProtestantBankie (May 13, 2016)

"Ubique - Quo Fas Et Gloria Decunt"

"Everywhere. Where right and glory leads."


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (May 13, 2016)

"Si hoc signum legere potes, operis boni in rebus Latinus alacribus et fructuosis potiri potes!" 

"Quantum materiae materietur marmota monax si marmota monax materiam possit materiari?" 

"Deo gratias google interpres!"


----------



## JimmyH (May 14, 2016)

reaganmarsh said:


> Greetings PB brethren,
> 
> I thought I would share my favorite Latin phrase with you.
> 
> ...



I thought it might mean "Free E-book today !" ..........


----------



## reaganmarsh (May 14, 2016)

JimmyH said:


> reaganmarsh said:
> 
> 
> > Greetings PB brethren,
> ...



I love it! Ha ha!


----------



## BGF (May 14, 2016)

Et tu, Brute?


----------



## Cymro (May 14, 2016)

From my antiquarian memory library this surfaced, you may know it so apologies in advance.
"Derdaygo,fortelorais inarow.
Daynot Lorais, dayar trucs,
Fullageese, anchiks unducs."


----------



## Contra_Mundum (May 14, 2016)

Cymro said:


> From my antiquarian memory library this surfaced, you may know it so apologies in advance.
> "Derdaygo,fortelorais inarow.
> Daynot Lorais, dayar trucs,
> Fullageese, anchiks unducs."



Sounds vaguely familiar. Here's the version I know:

O sibili, si ergo!
Fortibus es in ero.
O nobili, themsis trux.
Si vat sinem? Causen dux.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (May 14, 2016)

My favorite: _Lex orandi, lex credenda_

For me, it means everyone is a Calvinist on their knees.


----------



## AThornquist (May 14, 2016)

_Obi wan kenobi_


----------



## Reformed Thug Life (May 18, 2016)

"Non comedes croceo nix" has always spoken to me.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

